#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Ξύλινα >  > > >  >  >  Ξύλινα σπίτια

## camelot

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και να μάθω από την εμπειρία σας αν σε μία οικοδομική άδεια για την ανέγερση ενός ξύλινου σπιτιού σε άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο οικόπεδο (ή αγροτεμάχιο) συντάσσεται μελέτη ξύλινης μόνιμης κατασκευής ή ξύλινης λυόμενης κατασκευής. 
Από την έρευνα που έχω κάνει εγώ μέχρι σήμερα δεν βρήκα νόμιμη άδεια για ξύλινη κατοικία. Κάποιες ξύλινες κατοικίες που έτυχε να ερευνήσω ήταν αυθαίρετες. Σε ορισμένες Πολεοδομίες της περιοχής μου η ΕΠΑΕ δεν έχει εγκρίνει ακόμα καμία ξύλινη κατοικία, ωστόσο στη διοικητική τους περιφέρεια υπάρχουν αρκετές ήδη από χρόνια ... 
Επίσης απευθύνθηκα σε κάποιες εταιρείες κατασκευής ξύλινων κατοικιών και μίλησα με τους επιχειρηματίες της εισαγωγής τους και όταν ζήτησα να επικοινωνήσω με τον Τεχνικό Σύμβουλό τους ή με τον Μελετητή Μηχανικό τους για να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες αρνήθηκαν πεισματικά να μου δώσουν κάποιο όνομα.

----------


## lightname

Δεν υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ λυόμενων και μόνιμης κατασκευής. Ξύλινα μέχρι δυο ορόφους βγαίνει κανονικά η άδεια, σαν να έχεις τυπική οικία.
Ξύλινα πάνω από δυο ορόφους απαγορεύονται.

Η έλειψη μηχανικού οφείλεται στο ότι οι εταιρίες είναι κατά κανόνα εμπορικές και εισάγουν από το εξωτερικό τα υλικά και την μελέτη.
Αφού κλείσουν την δουλειά ψάχνουν για μηχανικό να "υπογράψει" ή "περάσει" τα στατικά.

Όταν λες ξύλινα σπίτια εννοείς αυτά που είναι με κορμούς από δέντρα, ή τα άλλα;

Εσύ πώς εμπλέκεσαι, δηλ. σαν μελετητής, σαν κατασκευή, έχεις κανέναν πελάτη που ενδιαφέρεται κλπ;;;

----------


## camelot

Ένας επενδυτής θέλει να εισάγει ξύλινες κατοικίες με κορμούς δέντρων και με κανονικές ξύλινες διατομές. Μέχρι πριν 2 χρόνια το Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης έδινε πατέντες για συγκεκριμένους τύπους ξύλινων κατοικιών θεωρώντας ότι είναι λυόμενες κατασκευές ή προκατασκευασμένες. ('Οπως δηλαδή έρχονταν πακεταρισμένες από την χώρα εισαγωγής). Οι εταιρείες κατέθεταν την εγκεκριμένη πατέντα στην Πολεοδομία αλλά κατασκεύαζαν διαφορετικό σχέδιο σπιτιού σύμφωνα με την επιθυμία του ιδιοκτήτη, με την ανοχή του υπογράφοντα. Γι αυτό μίλησα για αυθαίρετες κατασκευές. Έχω δει τέτοιες κατασκευές κι έχω μιλήσει με τους υπογράφοντες. Εφ όσον την χαρακτήρισαν λυόμενη κατασκευή και πήραν συγκεκριμένη πατέντα δεν μπορούσαν να αλλάξουν το σχέδιο. Έπρεπε να εφαρμόσουν το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο σπιτιού. Όχι άλλο. 
Μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχω βρει άδεια ξύλινης κατοικίας απολύτως νόμιμη. Δηλαδή κατασκευή σύμφωνα με εγκεκριμένη μελέτη.
Εάν δεν χαρακτηριστεί λυόμενη η προκατασκευασμένη η κατασκευή τότε συντάσσεται μελέτη κανονικά και εκδίδεται Ο.Α. 
Θέλω να μιλήσω με συνάδελφο που έχει συγκεκριμένη εμπειρία.

----------

